# Nice Saddle on Steep and Cheap.



## andyzee (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry for the double posts, just hate to see anyone miss this deal. http://forums.alpinezone.com/10719-serfas-aria-saddle-mens.html#post117154


----------

